# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  حصريا افلام محمد سعد كاملة

## تحية عسكريه

*محمد سعد* (من مواليد 14 ديسمبر1961 في صفط الخمار), ممثل مصري اشتهر بأداء الأدوار الكوميدية.
كانت بدايته في دور صغير بمسلسل مازال النيل يجري، كانت انطلاقته مع فيلم الطريق إلى إيلات عام 1997، لكنه لعب دور البطولة لأول مرة عام 2000 مع فيلم اللمبي، الشخصية التي قام بأدائها في ثلاث أفلام هي الناظر، اللمبي واللي بالي بالك؛ فأصبحت ملازمة له. تمتاز شخصيات أفلامه بالغرابة في النطق وانتمائها للطبقات الشعبية، بينما تحصد أفلامه أعلى الإيرادات في شباك التذاكر المصري.
كما وقد شارك الممثل أيضا في مسلسل" من الذي لا يحب فاطمه" مع أحمد عبد العزيزوشيرين سيف النصر.




افلام محمد سعد : 

http://www.dardarkom.com/uploads/movies/3okl.html

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]مشكور على الافلام الرائعة 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]مشكور على الافلام الرائعة





> [/align]





اهلين يا كبير لا شكر عواجب يا سيدي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks bb

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> thanks bb





 حبيب قلبي محمد

----------


## goooo14

مشششششششششششششششششكور:SnipeR (29):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشششششششششششششششششكور


 
لا شكر عواجب  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 
 :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):

----------


## ساهد

كاااااااااااااااااااي
كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كاااااااااااااااااااي





> كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي




شو هذا على كل حال اهلا وسهلا

----------


## مسفر

مشكور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكور


العفو يا سيدي مشكور والله يعطيك العافية

----------

